# كتاب رائع بعنوان "دليل الحماية المدنية في الإسعافات الأولية"



## elmosawida (28 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

أضع بين ايديكم كتاب "دليل الحماية المدنية لمادة الإسعاف"

صور من داخل الكتاب


























عدد الصفحات : 413
الحجم : 33 مب
السيرفر : مركز الخليج

رابط التحميل هنا​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## sayed00 (1 مارس 2014)

مشكور اخى الكريم ... رائع


----------

